# Restored Husqvarna 2100 CD



## Potacka (May 17, 2016)

Figured id just drop a pic of my 2100cd project so far. Just threw a new piston in it tonight and it fired up right away. So far so good!


----------



## Uzi (May 17, 2016)

Nice looking saw you have a good air filter cover for it? That's always the hardest part to find for the 2100's. You handle is in good shape usually those get all nicked up/bent and ratty looking over the years.


----------



## Potacka (May 17, 2016)

Uzi said:


> Nice looking saw you have a good air filter cover for it? That's always the hardest part to find for the 2100's. You handle is in good shape usually those get all nicked up/bent and ratty looking over the years.


Yep the air filter cover is just drying in the "paint booth"


----------



## amberg (May 17, 2016)

"Sweet"


----------



## 295 tramp (May 17, 2016)

nice resto


----------



## Potacka (May 28, 2016)

295 tramp said:


> nice resto


Thanks! Just threw a spare 28" bar and chain on it today. Gonna test er out tomorrow.


----------



## Potacka (May 28, 2016)

Saw is together, didnt end up putting the chain brake back on as i plan to use it for milling. Here its with a 28" bar, and yes i know the chain is sagging it will be tightened a bit more later!


----------



## Colinn (Nov 21, 2019)

Potacka said:


> Saw is together, didnt end up putting the chain brake back on as i plan to use it for milling. Here its with a 28" bar, and yes i know the chain is sagging it will be tightened a bit more later!
> View attachment 505310
> View attachment 505311


What colour code was the paint?


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Colinn said:


> What colour code was the paint?


Welcome to AS Colinn.

OP, the saw looks great.


----------



## tree stump (Jan 1, 2020)

A friend needs a flywheel for a 2100 Husky, I would like to get a 285 cd husky as I had one years ago, traded it in for a 064 stihl, I would go through two gallons of gas and a gallon of oil with the285 cut it in half with the 064 stihl, both were good saws


----------

